# Partage de connexion - Sécurité



## Alkiro (18 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

J'aurais une question concernant le partage de connexion.
Est-ce qu'une personne qui se connecte sur le réseau partagé par un iPhone par exemple, peut avoir accès soit à cet iPhone, soit à un autre appareil connecté sur ce même réseau partagé, un MacBook Pro par exemple ?

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse et bonne soirée.

Franck


----------



## bompi (18 Novembre 2015)

Disons que ton iPhone se comporte comme un routeur Wifi (comme une *box Orange, Free, SFR etc.) donc tout appareil admis sur ce réseau pourra voir tous les services réseaux mis à disposition par les autres membres de ce réseau.
Et, bien sûr, s'ils ont des failles de sécurité, elles seront exploitables.

C'est pour cela qu'il faut toujours activer le pare-feu (et tout bloquer) sur ses ordinateurs, car on n'est jamais sûr de qui est son voisin sur le réseau local.


----------



## Alkiro (18 Novembre 2015)

Déjà un grand merci pour ta réponse ! 

C'est à dire les services réseaux ? En fait j'ai laissé le partage de connexion pendant 15 minutes et il se trouve qu'on était 2 à être connectés dessus. Je craignais principalement qu'il puisse accéder à mes données (notamment à des fichiers Words, Pages qui sont confidentiels ou accéder à mes mots de passe ou encore à mes mails). 

Merci encore pour ta réponse !


----------



## bompi (19 Novembre 2015)

Normalement, on ne peut pas accéder à tout et n'importe quoi.

Quand je parle de service réseau, c'est : Web (HTTP, HTTPS), messagerie (SMTP, IMAP, POP3), base de données (divers protocoles), connexion à distance (_ssh_), partage de fichiers (NFS, SMB/CIFS) etc.

Si ta machine est fermée à toute connexion provenant de l'extérieur, tu ne risques pas grand-chose, sinon quelqu'un qui s'essayerait à passer par une faille de sécurité non bouchée.

Au contraire, imaginons que tu as un portable et que tu as ouvert le partage de fichiers sur ce portable, assez généreusement parce que tu ne veux pas te compliquer la vie à la maison (genre : accès libre à un certain nombre de dossiers).
Ce même portable dans un autre réseau sera tout aussi généreux et tes voisins dans cet autre réseau pourrons alors aussi voir ce que tu laisses accessible en temps normal chez toi.

Mais, même chez toi... Imagine qu'un ami vienne avec son ordi et qu'il te demande de se connecter à ton ouifi : tu vas lui dire OK et zou! Mais il pourra avoir accès à ces mêmes dossiers que tu partages. Et, de même, tu ne sais pas si son ordi est propret, sans cheval de Troie ou ver funeste.

D'où mon conseil : quelle que soit la machine (fixe, portable), quel que soit son emplacement (maison, boulot, en route etc.), on ferme toutes les connexions par défaut. C'est le seul moyen d'être tranquille (enfin, _a minima_).

Quant à ton iPhone, il est susceptible aussi d'être attaqué mais normalement il est moins fragile car il est plutôt fermé par définition.


----------

